# Immature Men....



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

I know that i may have just started WWW X on IM but this is a place to express so here it goes 

Immature men run when there are problems

Immature men feel a need to make women suffer when they are the ones with the issues

Immature men feel that its nessesary to physically touch a women in the bar because they feel as though their personality isnt good enough to attract a female

Immature men feel that its neesesary to use corny pickup lines to try to get a womens number when really all we want is sincerity

Immature men would rather ignore women when they are mad rather than dealing with problems

Immature men dont express their true feelings.....if you want to just screw say so

Ok i am done for now


----------



## Robboe (Jul 7, 2003)

I am the height of immaturity, and none of those apply to me.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

Well those are the issues that i have with immature men....well not all of the issues but the ones that bother me today 

But most of all immature boys are fun to play with cause they are too stupid to realize whats going on


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I am the height of immaturity, and none of those apply to me.


 
so you tell a women straight to her face that you just want to screw?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know that i may have just started WWW Immature men dont express their true feelings.....if you want to just screw say so




yeah that is how it works ...

guy eyes a lovely in the bar and calmly walks up to her and says,
"Hi there good looking, wanna screw?"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

well i would appreciate the honestly....really i would

you know what i mean NT....if you are going on a date and one person just knows that a relationship isnt going to happen...just say you want a night of sex instead...i have used this approach and it works


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Immature men feel a need to make women suffer when they are the ones with the issues
> FONT]





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> But most of all immature boys are fun to play with cause they are too stupid to realize whats going on [/FONT]


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

I am not immature, im not, im not, im not!!!!!!!!!  so there


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2003)

Heh, good catch MTB


----------



## PB&J (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i would appreciate the honestly....really i would
> 
> ...just say you want a night of sex instead...i have used this approach and it works



Of course it works for you, not many guys turn down a beautiful chick! If a guy did it, It wouldn't always work, unless he's famous or rich.

Did someone have a bad weekend???


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 7, 2003)

J'Bo...couldn't agree more....immature guys are everywhere and that's exactly what they do...play games and hide behind their true feelings.  As for a night of sex...I think you hit it right on...sooo many more people...guys and gals...would appreciate the honesty of.."why don't we just fuck"...rather than acting like there's something there and playing head games.

Boys at IM...don't flame me...I agree with her on this one


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 7, 2003)

Know what works..."I'm totally into you...find you really attractive but I'm not looking for a relationship at all...just looking for a good time...so what are you doing later tonight??...wanna come back to my place"

It works and there are no hard feelings either way!

BTW...I don't do this...I'm a goodie


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so you tell a women straight to her face that you just want to screw?


 This just happened to me Sat night and you just look at them absolutely stunned and do all you can from punching them in the face.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Of course it works for you, not many guys turn down a beautiful chick! If a guy did it, It wouldn't always work, unless he's famous or rich.
> 
> Did someone have a bad weekend???



PB&J= well how could you tell? not really a bad weekend...just a little fed up with men at bars that cant keep their hands to themselves.

FF= glad someone agrees with me...and another point i need to make is that some females do play immature games sometimes as well...i just dont come across them 

ummm FF.....can i use your line? it may come in handy. 

Jodi= well at first i would be shocked but then i would have to admit that the balls that guy had are pretty big  so therefore derserves to at least be intoduced to your female enemy


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 7, 2003)

This thread should be titled immature "boys", because "men" do not behave like that.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Heh, good catch MTB




ah- thank you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> This thread should be titled immature "boys", because "men" do not behave like that.



sorry...you are right.


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know that i may have just started WWW X on IM but this is a place to express so here it goes
> 
> Immature men run when there are problems
> ...




  J'bo.  I'm sorry that you are having a bad day.  I hope that I don't get blasted for this reply, but I do have a few comments.  As unfortunate as it is Men are just different from women.  I, as most other men, do fit into some of the area's of your issues with men but I know that I certainly don't fit into all of them.  Men just are not ones that "open up" easily.  It is just not in our nature.  Most times we don't even "open up" with our closest friends, but instead will try to work it out ourselves.  (Stupid I know, but that is how we are).  We all have issues but some men feel it's better to just get away from certain issues than to complicate their life with seemingly "useless" discussions and arguements.  It's easier to "run" from a  problem than to work through it.

It is NEVER OK to touch someone else, no matter what the situation, without the other person's permission.  Those guys are just assholes and need the shit kicked out of them.  As for pick up lines, they have been around for ever.  Some people, both men and women, just concider it "part of the game".  I don't like them, and have never used them, but there are women out there that can come up with some real "winners" in this catagory too.

Some men, myself included, tend to "shy away" from saying what is truely on their minds so that they don't hurt someone's feelings.  This is truely one of my greatest "problems", I just can't do that, especially with a woman.

Men can really be assholes and a lot of them don't mind being that way.  I haven't been in the "game" for a long time but I can't imagine that things have changed all that much.  I know guys that would lie, cheat, steal, etc.. to get in some girls pants but to just come out and say "let's screw" I haven't come across that very often.  I am by far the agressor in a relationship, and would rather let the woman find me.  I have been truely blessed so far.  Who know's, it could all change tomorrow and I don't think I'd be any different.

Good luck in the future with immature men.  I doubt you'll go a day without encountering one.

On the lighter side of this:



".....if you want to just screw say so"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Immature Men....*



> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> J'bo.  I'm sorry that you are having a bad day.  I hope that I don't get blasted for this reply, *i wouldnt do that*but I do have a few comments.  As unfortunate as it is Men are just different from women.  I, as most other men, do fit into some of the area's of your issues with men but I know that I certainly don't fit into all of them.  Men just are not ones that "open up" easily.  It is just not in our nature.  Most times we don't even "open up" with our closest friends, but instead will try to work it out ourselves. *yes but when two people are in a relationship then they need to communicate with eachother about what is going on....hiding feelings leads only to messy situations....nothing good comes from running or hiding* (Stupid I know, but that is how we are).  We all have issues but some men feel it's better to just get away from certain issues than to complicate their life with seemingly "useless" discussions and arguements.  *what may be useless to some men is not useless to women.....if the women is upset about something then its not useless. period. men should respect the fact that although they may think it is trivial that it bothers them and thus is a big deal*It's easier to "run" from a  problem than to work through it.
> 
> It is NEVER OK to touch someone else, no matter what the situation, without the other person's permission.  Those guys are just assholes and need the shit kicked out of them. *and thus why my fist is sore* As for pick up lines, they have been around for ever.  Some people, both men and women, just concider it "part of the game".  I don't like them, and have never used them, but there are women out there that can come up with some real "winners" in this catagory too.
> ...


----------



## Robboe (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> But most of all immature boys are fun to play with cause they are too stupid to realize whats going on



Now *that's* something that applies to me.




> so you tell a women straight to her face that you just want to screw?



I try not to, but i have in the past.


----------



## PB&J (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB&J= well how could you tell? not really a bad weekend...just a little fed up with men at bars that cant keep their hands to themselves.



Your buffed, kick their ass! Don't go to bars to find a nice guy, it most likely won't work. I doubt that you have a hard time with guys anyway. 
 
Good luck anyway. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

I wish I knew how you put your comments into my post.  I haven't figured that one out yet.  Anyway, here goes:

1.  "yes but when two people are in a relationship then they need to communicate with eachother about what is going on....hiding feelings leads only to messy situations....nothing good comes from running or hiding"  

Your are so right.  It's not fair for either side to hide but their are a lot of people that can't for some reason do this.  It is human nature to not want to hurt someone, especially when that someone means a lot. 

2.   "what may be useless to some men is not useless to women.....if the women is upset about something then its not useless. period. men should respect the fact that although they may think it is trivial that it bothers them and thus is a big deal"

I used "useless" as a general term and meant no harm.  In getting to the point that a lot of men, and some women, tend to "take the easy way out" and that would be the nonconfrontational way.  Whether it is just being quiet or packing up and leaving, either way it is the "easy" way.  Everyone's feelings are important, no matter what that feeling may be. 

3.  "and thus why my fist is sore"  

GOOD FOR YOU.  I HOPE THAT YOUR FIST GETS BETTER SOON. 

4.  "in the long run who is really being hurt? if you are honest...yet tactful then most women would appreciate that...you have to judge for yourself how blunt you can be...all depends upon the women"



This is where each person's personality should come into play.  Although it's human nature to not want to hurt someone, especially someone who means a lot to you, in each relationship one should concider the other's personality.  I know in my situation I am one that would rather not say a lot and work it out from there.  On the other hand, my sig. other would rather analyze every comment, thought, right down to specific details.  This can take weeks to satisfy her, and what LONG weeks they can be.  Women tend to want to work everything out to the finest detail no matter what the consequences.  At least that is what I have experienced so far. 

5.  ".....if you want to just screw say so" 
i do say so 



Let's go!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Immature Men....*



> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> It is NEVER OK to touch someone else, no matter what the situation, without the other person's permission.



I'd probably get sick and discusted if I was getting grabbed 20 times a night too, some people either dont think or dont care.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 7, 2003)

J'Bo...go ahead and use the line anytime.....it may be blunt but at least you'll be being honest...that's gotta count for something...think about it...the worst thing that'll happen is you get shutdown and besides if you're not interested in the guy who cares really


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2003)

You forgot one, we also make up fake names and jobs and credentials to see what you chicks will believe.  I actually used Dale Mabry this weekend for real, Duncan Barnes being my other alias.  I don't do it for sex, the ones I want sex with generally get told up front and get my real name, if they get my name at all.  I generally give the fake name for funnsies and the girls never really find out I was joshing them, I don't wanna hurt any feelings ya know.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know that i may have just started WWW X on IM but this is a place to express so here it goes
> 
> Immature men run when there are problems
> ...



I think you're making an unjust generalization. Not all of these would be due to immaturity, in fact some would be cause by insecurity.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

PB&J= thats my point i dont go to bars to find nice men....i go to dance and have fun with my friends and be left the F%&* alone.

Mudge= yes its the touching that really gets to me.....when i call it quits and tell them to back off they just call me a BITCH

FF= i will let you know how the line goes. lol. pssst you wanta  jj

Dale= thats funny i was actually talking about you through this whole thread...so next time i see you in the club keep your hands to yourself...hows the bloody nose 

Prince= unjust? how is that? insecure, ignorant, immature they are all the same in my books....can't have one without the other


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Prince= unjust? how is that? insecure, ignorant, immature they are all the same in my books....can't have one without the other



You had better get a new book then! 


*Insecure*: Not sure or certain; doubtful: unemployed and facing an insecure future. 

*Ignorant*: Lacking education or knowledge. Unaware or uninformed.

*Immature*: Not fully grown or developed. Marked by or suggesting a lack of normal maturity: silly, immature behavior.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh J'bo, I don't grab, that is a no-no.  Besides, I would probably put my hand down on a chair and you would keep trying to sit on it just to see what it would be like...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

so then answer this....are people that are unsure and underdevelopped not educated or aware of there surroundings?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Oh J'bo, I don't grab, that is a no-no.  Besides, I would probably put my hand down on a chair and you would keep trying to sit on it just to see what it would be like...



ok you caught me


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Duncan Barnes being my other alias.



I remember Duncan, is that who you are? I dont think I've seen "that guy" around forever!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

yes its duncan....i am sitting on him

on another note.....glad to see that i have created such an interesting thread  its about time someone stirred up some stuff around here...its been kinda dead lately....anyone else notice?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2003)

Great thread J'Bo.

Honestly is the best policy...may get you a slap in the face...but may get ya laid, too


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so then answer this....are people that are unsure and underdevelopped not educated or aware of there surroundings?



some may be, yes, certainly not all.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...its been kinda dead lately....anyone else notice?


Definitely!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Its summer


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, that's probably it!


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i would appreciate the honestly....really i would
> 
> you know what i mean NT....if you are going on a date and one person just knows that a relationship isnt going to happen...just say you want a night of sex instead...i have used this approach and it works




what sane man would turn that down? Judging from yer pic you look pretty hot, so if you tell a guy that you don't want a relationship, you just want some sex for tonight, what the hell do you think he's gonna say? Hell, i wish every girl would say this because i have met very few girls in my life, like 2, that i'd want a relationship with, but many that i'd bang for a night.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Know what works..."I'm totally into you...find you really attractive but I'm not looking for a relationship at all...just looking for a good time...so what are you doing later tonight??...wanna come back to my place"
> 
> It works and there are no hard feelings either way!
> ...



i'm gonna start doing this, dammit. And i used to be a goodie.


----------



## mtb'er (Jul 8, 2003)

*Photo's*

Hey J-Bo...!!!!

First I respect your displine/regiment in the health area..

Highly respectfull.........Good on ya........

Second.... are you going to vegas or not..???

Third do you actually have any pics that are just day to day life, normal modes of life like the rest of us???
Like reading a paper, playing with the cat, in stead of all these magizine quality photo's.......

Hey your fans would like to see the real you once in a while..???

(IE: See Butterfly)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

JBo's bailing on the Vegas trip ... something about not having enough vacations days ... a friends wedding ... priorities ... 

I really think she can't handle the NT party I am bringing ...


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know that i may have just started WWW X on IM but this is a place to express so here it goes
> 
> Immature men run when there are problems
> ...



I am probably gonna get trashed for responding to this as a newbie but here goes???



> Immature men run when there are problems


With women being all ???equal??? and all these days this is a healthy 50-50 probable outcome and is part of the ???fight or flee??? instinctive programming (actually it's asexual in nature and not unique to only men). A lot of guys just don???t feel up to the fight and if it happens that her right hook ain???t quite lethal there is always the chance she might be packing a piece. No man wants to take a round over something silly like who mixes the protein-smoothies tonight. 



> Immature men feel a need to make women suffer when they are the ones with the issues



Can???t relate to this one at all but perhaps some guys reckon that the ???stronger??? sex has developed an inordinate capacity to endure emotional pain and inappropriately forget to excuse themselves from the dinner table in time when that sudden attack of gas kicks in. Just kidding???



> Immature men feel that its nessesary to physically touch a women in the bar because they feel as though their personality isnt good enough to attract a female



I suspect some men are poor communicators and may need the tactile interaction to get your attention away from the other hunk with the terrific personality that???s about to sweet talk you into buying him another drink. 



> Immature men feel that its neesesary to use corny pickup lines to try to get a womens number when really all we want is sincerity



This is a real problem.  I believe this is oftentimes a form of male self deprecation meant to lampoon or make it patently obvious that a guy just would like to talk but has no other available social mechanism (e.g. like a mutual friend) to break the ice. The best response is to (gently and kindly) laugh at him (which I think most usually expect) and come back with an even better one line soft put-down zinger. Then it turns into a test of intelligence, wit and interest. If you are not at all interested in the guy (or it???s not funny anymore) just use your superior intellect to save face for both (the guy???s sweating bullets at this point) by suddenly grabbing your cell phone (as if on vibrate mode). Answer it with something like ??? Very anxious for you to get hear sweetheart and take me out where the real men are.??? If that don???t work call the bouncer over and hope he don???t repeat the same cycle with you. Failing that ??? it???s the door, right hook or the packed pistol. 



> Immature men would rather ignore women when they are mad rather than dealing with problems



See the first response above ??? fight or flee syndrome. No man desires to be attentive to the honey comb when the queen bee???s all agitated. Watch for a smoke screen tactic if he is really hungry for honey (sorry guys to give away instinctive male tactics #3 here  ). 



> Immature men dont express their true feelings.....if you want to just screw say so



Truth is ??? a LOT of men (but not all) would like a woman that would be more of a ???catch??? than that. There is usually no ego gratification in getting a woman in bed if she would do it with any ???ol stranger on the first night anyway; and the ego usually ends up being the bigger of the two forces working inside a man. The other problem is a lot of men just *don???t know* their true feelings beyond that first level of physical attraction. With so many beautiful and buff women these days a man can be stunned silly for months when he finally succeeds in getting a beautiful lady's attention.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Photo's*



> _*Originally posted by mtb'er *_
> Hey J-Bo...!!!!
> 
> First I respect your displine/regiment in the health area..
> ...



Man i love this thread too buff...but everytime i turn around i have 30 comments to comment on 

Cheesehead= thanks for the compliment....i think...sounds like you are just as picky as i am  my friend and i came up with the best line to get a man to leave you alone "but all i want is a relationship"....watch them turn and run within seconds 

MTB'R= who are you? do i know you? well i am trying my best to go...really i am....searching all avenues.....btw that is me everyday...i pose half naked on the beach all day  well i promise to post what you would call "everyday pics" soon...but i am usually either at work....at the gym or at home....and when i go home i am usually naked....so those wont be posted here....well not again 

NT= thats it mr. your gonna get it 

Ohocean= first of all i dont run EVER....never would...its pointless in my books....unless i am so pissed that i would rather stick my foot up his ass....i dont know where you live...but we dont pack anything here other than our bags when we are leaving ....

the only line i ever fell for was "hello my name is....." works everytime....how effin hard is that?

but in general ocean i pretty much agree with everything you are saying...i know that people in general have a hard time expressing their emotions


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Sawheet has no comment on this, no stimulating conversation.  No views or aspirations.  Sawheet just wants to get laid and he is not afraid to say so.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Sawheet has no comment on this, no stimulating conversation.  No views or aspirations.  Sawheet just wants to get laid and he is not afraid to say so.



so we hear


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Photo's*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> NT= thats it mr. your gonna get it



bring it!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

i think you meant.....bring it on......oh its on baby.....booked my flight to come kick your ass


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be in the pool  'ing for ya ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn it's like reading a book about me..... not good, not good at all!!!
However in truth this is my response......


Immature men run when there are problems
* because we fear hurting someone so close to us and would rather run than cause pain, tears, heartbreak, etc.*

Immature men feel a need to make women suffer when they are the ones with the issues
* see above. Also women are more vocal and are able to communicate much better than men. Men hide thier feelings and emotions. Spend your life doing that and you'll find it harder and harder to express what needs to be said*

Immature men feel that its nessesary to physically touch a women in the bar because they feel as though their personality isnt good enough to attract a female
* not sure about this one.... it was an accident??*

Immature men feel that its neesesary to use corny pickup lines to try to get a womens number when really all we want is sincerity
* For me it's a lack of confidence and intimidation by women. The corny lines just come out.  *

Immature men would rather ignore women when they are mad rather than dealing with problems
* see all of the above. And the obvious, dealing with the issue may cause words to be used that are said in the heat of the moment and cause more problems. We don't think before we speak and therefore say what we really don't mean*

Immature men dont express their true feelings.....if you want to just screw say so
* if we did express our true feelings we would all be Co-stars in the movie Birdcage!!  If we bluntly ask if you want to fuk wouldn't that through out you wanting sincerity instead of corny pick up lines?? *


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i think you meant.....bring it on......oh its on baby.....booked my flight to come kick your ass



don't be ashamed ... many have fallen trying to party with the Natural One.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2003)

As much as I have dreamed of becoming a pimp, I have never, and cannot have casual sex with someone just because it looks like its going nowhere. Sure sounds fun though.


----------

